# Living in Queensland Australia !!



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey all,

I cant believe I am writing this, sitting in my apt in Townsvile, Queensland, Australia!
I moved here from Ireland about 9 weeks ago. I have to say it was a long process and I felt every emotion anyone could feel but I am happy we made the decision to move. 

It is such a different way of living out here. So relaxed and everything is about families. Everyday we are swimming with the kids, something we never done back home because it was too cold haha and the stress of rushing !!!! We have a BBQ in the evenings and relax. 

My Husband went to Australia on the WHV (Working Holiday Visa) already with a job offer who paid for his Electricial Licence Course and Accomodation.
My hubby left Ireland and we were told we will all be together within 3 Months Max ! 
but between a back log of applications and a few delays we didnt see him until 6 months later! My Hubby was offered the 457 Visa and me and the two children flew out of Dublin with Etihad Airways and 2 days later Landed in Townsville.
I am very happy with the move, I am here almost 9 weeks now. Still havent made friends but plenty of time for that ! I must say, being a Cork woman ( from Ireland) the Ozzies have no idea what I am saying !!! I try to speak slower but they look at me stupid ! so I have given up on the ordering of food and stuff ! hubby can do all that haha 
It is extremely expensive here too. I am currently paying $450 A WEEK!for a poxy Apt or also known as a Unit over here !!! I mean its tiny !! But we dont want to sign a contract for a house until we are certain we want to stay in that area !
The kids will be starting school in Feb, but I still have to contact the schools !!
and as for me, I have just done my CV and will start looking for work soon 
I hope this has helped you ! I am so happy we made the move, and the only time we will be going back to Ireland is for our Holidays every 2 years !!! 

stephanie


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ooo, that's so great! And here I am reading your post in cold temperatures!!  

Can I ask you - would you still feel the same way if you would have come alone? Do you think you would still have the same excitement?


----------



## Fintan14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Stephanie,
great to hear form you I have been following your posts from afar. My e457 visa has just gone in and i am sitting in the cold with a fleese blanket wrapped round me reading about the heat of Australia. I am going to Adelaide I have a teaching post there. Is the wait and hassle really worth it? My hubby and I have had many heated discussions about moving and the stress is awful. I have to leave him behind in Armagh while i take some of the kids over and try and start a new life. Its so daunting. He will follow in July. 
How hard has it been to settle, I am not leaving a large family behind so not too bad, and i have a sister nursing in Sydney. Is the money aspect that bad?

good luck with your move,

Jackie


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Stephanie
So nice to read happy stories and not many come back and write their stories. most people get the visa and forget the forum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Stephanie

Glad to hear that you made it to Oz and that the move is working out for you and your family.

Best of luck with the job search


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stormgal said:


> ooo, that's so great! And here I am reading your post in cold temperatures!!
> 
> Can I ask you - would you still feel the same way if you would have come alone? Do you think you would still have the same excitement?


Hi Stormgal

I know your question is directed at Steph but as someone who has spent the last decade as an expat, moving around on my own, I thought I would just add my experience.

I moved to UK, then UAE and then finally Australia on my own. I didn't feel any excitement when I moved to UK as I was moving there as a student and was going to be on my own for the first time and was not particularly eager to move.

The moves to UAE and Australia have been so different though. I've gone through rollercoasters of emotion from excitement, fear and doubt and in the end, I've always felt that I made the right decision! I've been in Oz for 3 months now and I am still as excited about Perth as I was when I first arrived. I still remember sitting on the plane and thinking that this is it - after months of effort, I am finally starting my new life down under. I've done so many things since I've been here that believe or not, I am seriously craving a weekend on my own, when I do not have an invite to go out and can just put my feet up and do absolutely nothing!

People with families view it differently obviously but I feel that I would not have had any of these opportunities if I had already settled down and had my own family. You get additional joy and excitement from knowing that you migrated off your own back and settled in and started a new life on your own and it's even better, when you know that it's working out.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes things do go slow when you are a family. being a couple is different but having a child makes things really really slow. I think one can explore and keep busy being alone. as they say two's a company and three a crowd, dont mean to =b man, i love my daughter and i cant be happier but i often tell my husband, had we come as a couple we would have seen almost half of melbourne in the time that we spent here, now that i have a 15 month old everything depends on her, she can not sit in the car for anything over an hour so we can not make long trips, great ocean road will have to wait for a few months or probably a year, but there is so much to do here one can never get tired or bored provided you are a nature lover.. You will do fine woman..


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Maz25 and Anj - 

Your answers are really helpful. I am on my own now and have been for some time now, but traveling and living in a different country by yourself can be daunting! But I am looking forward to the experience, I think it'll be great. I just don't want to find myself be homesick after one week and then come back and post here, "Regret moving to Oz"  Thanks Maz for posting your experience about traveling alone and sorry to Irish family for hijacking this thread lololol


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

stormgal said:


> ooo, that's so great! And here I am reading your post in cold temperatures!!
> 
> Can I ask you - would you still feel the same way if you would have come alone? Do you think you would still have the same excitement?


if i came out here alone id be very nervous, excited and the not knowing whats ahead of me wud be very scary !! But if I didnt do it I would never know. I think if you want to do something, do it, because if you dont you will regret it. Best of luck if you decided to do it  x


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Fintan14 said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> great to hear form you I have been following your posts from afar. My e457 visa has just gone in and i am sitting in the cold with a fleese blanket wrapped round me reading about the heat of Australia. I am going to Adelaide I have a teaching post there. Is the wait and hassle really worth it? My hubby and I have had many heated discussions about moving and the stress is awful. I have to leave him behind in Armagh while i take some of the kids over and try and start a new life. Its so daunting. He will follow in July.
> How hard has it been to settle, I am not leaving a large family behind so not too bad, and i have a sister nursing in Sydney. Is the money aspect that bad?
> 
> ...


hey jackie 
I know exactly what your going through, and yes you will have heated moment, and moments where you think, why am i even bothering?? But the answer is yes, it is worth the wait, stress and everything that goes with it !!!!
Have a look on facebook, there is a group called irish in melbourne, they meet up and its a great support system for Irish living down south !!! tell them i sent ya !!!
As for settling in, well at the moment we still dont have out house ! we are looking around to see what area suits us best. I find it hard to speak with the ozzies andi dont know why?? i talk the arse off a donkey haha as they say lol !!! but they dont understand me either cos i speak so fast lol !!!! I also have a cousin in Sydney but it wud take me 2 days to see him haha his that far away from me !!! Money wise, its very expensive, thats what i find anyway ! but i suppose once we settle we will get used to the cost of living here. Im in Townsville and im paying 450 a week on rent !!! eating out is expensive ! and i cant get a nice sausage anywhere !!!! on the upper hand I am here almost 9 weeks and im down about a stone and a half haha change of diet and im out everyday, if not swimming im walking ! so thats great  best of luck with your move  It will all be worth it in the end x Stephanie xx


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Stephanie
> So nice to read happy stories and not many come back and write their stories. most people get the visa and forget the forum


yeah i found that too ! no its nice to be nice, you guys helped me out when i had questions, its only fair i do the same  x


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Hi Stephanie
> 
> Glad to hear that you made it to Oz and that the move is working out for you and your family.
> 
> Best of luck with the job search


thank you hunny  fingers crossed haha


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hallo stephanie....

Welcome to Queensland as we live here.
Yes the rent is very expensive also buying house.
Australian real estate bubble is too big and its not crashed like of Europe.

Thankyou.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> Hallo stephanie....
> 
> Welcome to Queensland as we live here.
> Yes the rent is very expensive also buying house.
> ...


thank you  yes its very expensive, but we will get used to it in time  x


----------



## rachelUSA (Jan 22, 2012)

yes, i agree the rent in the sunshine coast is expensive... My hubby and I used to pay $425/ week for our townhouse, 1 block from the beach


----------



## Natasha_McD (Apr 7, 2013)

irish family move to oz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I cant believe I am writing this, sitting in my apt in Townsvile, Queensland, Australia!
> I moved here from Ireland about 9 weeks ago. I have to say it was a long process and I felt every emotion anyone could feel but I am happy we made the decision to move.
> ...


Hi Stephanie

Are you still in Townsville?? My hubby has applied for a job there and i wanted to know about the place. I am also from ireland mayo actually but living in Dublin. I have 5 kids between 12 and 2months 4 boys and a girl and i need as much info about the place as possible. Could you tell me how you found the place - weather, cost of living, schools, sports any GAA? All the usual questions. 

Also if there is anyone else that has any info for me feel free to share. This is a big move we are not definite about Townsville but are definite about OZ. 

Also wildlife? SCARY OR NOT

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## Irishtownsville (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey all stephanie here forgot my user details for previous account!!! Natasha did u end uo moving to townsville? Stephanie x


----------



## rocknrockynu (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello Guys

This is rocky got visa 190 QLD planing to move shortly pls guide me n some tips too

Thanks in advance


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Irishtownsville said:


> Hey all stephanie here forgot my user details for previous account!!! Natasha did u end uo moving to townsville? Stephanie x


Hello..stephanie,, This is Yogesh here from India...I am planning to move to Townsville early 2016 and wanted to know how is townsville to settle down as suburb/city.
Can you please provide information around townsville in terms of housing/transport/basic facilities/ Cost living etc.. Top five places within Townsville to live in. 
Any assistance from your end would be of great help.
Thanks,
Yogesh Iyengar


----------



## rocknrockynu (Aug 11, 2014)

hello Yogesh Iyengar

we too planning to move to qld in early 16 so pls tell me when u planing ??

rakesh


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey Rakesh, Sent you a PM please check..


----------



## Irishtownsville (Nov 8, 2015)

Natasha_McD said:


> irish family move to oz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


hey natasha
did u move to townsville???
wildlife is not scary!!! 
townsville has not many irish so no gaa but has irish dancing class!
im moving back to townsville in march/april we shud meet up! i have 3 kids 11 7 and 1  steph


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

rocknrockynu said:


> hello Yogesh Iyengar
> 
> we too planning to move to qld in early 16 so pls tell me when u planing ??
> 
> rakesh


Hello Rakesh. I am also planning to go to Townsville. I have visa 489. What are your plans?


----------

